# roofing shingle comparison quality and cost



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

daddymikes said:


> how are roofing shingles rated for quality


*A.Good-*20yr and 25yr 3-tabs

*B.Better*-30 yr archs

*C.Best-*Over 30yr but under *D.*

*D.Excellent nothing Better*- Certainteed Grand Manor,Berkshire style 

What determines the quality of a shingle is the size,thickness and tear and impact resistance.A 20 yr shingle is less likely to handle the winds,weather etc that a 30yr arch will handle.A 50yr shingle has better tear and impact resistance than a 30.A *D. style* has the best tear and impact resistance.With better quality materials comes price as well.The difference in price from a 20-25yr to a *D.style* is extreme.You pay for quality.Another aspect left unsaid about a shingles quality is the manufacture warranty for color,meaning warranted against premature discoloration,basically how long you are guaranteed to maintain color before fading..Limited warranties associated with the product should be acknowledged also.It makes no sense to buy a product without knowing the conditions of your warranty and limited aspects of the warranty.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> *A.Good-*20yr and 25yr 3-tabs
> 
> *B.Better*-30 yr archs
> 
> ...


The *"D" style* is the shingles that fall into the premium material category.Typical styles are along the designs and shapes from;

*1.Certainteed Grand Manors or Carriage House*
*2.Owens Corning Berkshire Collection*
*3.Other manufactures provide similar materials but I have posted the ones I have installed regularly.*


----------



## twinAK (Jan 31, 2011)

Would you mind providing some brand name examples of Category C shingles? I have to shingle my 3100sq ft roof in the spring. Got anything against GAF shingles? I'm looking for medium quality or slightly better shingles. Any input would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

twinAK said:


> Would you mind providing some brand name examples of Category C shingles? I have to shingle my 3100sq ft roof in the spring. Got anything against GAF shingles? I'm looking for medium quality or slightly better shingles. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Tim


I have never installed Malarkey shingles before "not sold in my region" but it's my understanding "from a few Alaskan's and Canadian fellow contractors" that they are a good choice for your area.

GAF shingles are the same as Certainteed, Owens Corning, Tamko, BP, IKO, etc., some roofers like me will speak of having good success with all of them, some will only speak good of one or two brands, normally because they have limited or no experience with the others.

Even if your doing your own roof, ask local roofers/roofing supply store reps about what brand/s are more commonly used in your area, no one can give you better advice than some one who lives near by.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

twinAK said:


> Would you mind providing some brand name examples of Category C shingles? I have to shingle my 3100sq ft roof in the spring. Got anything against GAF shingles? I'm looking for medium quality or slightly better shingles. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Tim


I have listed some *C*.style materials that I use on a regular basis.The order they are listed has no bearing of my thoughts pertaining to qualiity.I have had great success with all these manufactures and products.

GAF Timberline Lifetime

Certainteed LandMark Premium

Tamko Heritage 50 

Tamko Vintage

Atlas Pinnacle StormMasterLM

Owens Corning Duration Premium

Once again this list has materials that I use on a regular basis.I have listed these in no specific order and the order they are listed has no bearing on my thoughts of quality.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

And, if you are going to hire your roof done, ask for references. Good materials are obviously a good start, but, in my opinion, workmanship plays a huge factor in the longevity of a roof. Many times, costly leaks are traced back to a "faulty" flashing, or other component, and that often translates to a faulty installation.


----------



## twinAK (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the input, it helps clear up the choices best suited for my budget and desired quality. I walked into Lowes the other day and was confused over all the different grades and I wouldn't necessarily trust the opinion of 85% of the employees there. I'll be doing the roofing myself so I can spend a little more money on better shingles since I'm providing the labor. I'll check SBS as well since I know they carry Malarkey before I make a decision. Thanks again. 

Tim


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

twinAK said:


> Thanks for the input, it helps clear up the choices best suited for my budget and desired quality. I walked into Lowe's the other day and was confused over all the different grades and I wouldn't necessarily trust the opinion of 85% of the employees there. I'll be doing the roofing myself so I can spend a little more money on better shingles since I'm providing the labor. I'll check SBS as well since I know they carry Malarkey before I make a decision. Thanks again.
> 
> Tim


I use Lowe's or Home Depot when I am in a pinch.(My supplier running too far behind).And *NOT ALL* associates that work their know shingles and roofing procedures.But at some they may.I am not here to knock a man trying to make an honest living but when I want shingle information I go to my shingle supplier.When I want info about my Dewalt saw or my power washer I go to Lowe's or if I need plywood.Some may have faith in these stores pertaining to roof processes but in my opinion and my experience I have not.


----------

